# My Halloween themed albums for download



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here are the Halloween related albums that I have for yall to download.

http://www.4shared.com/dir/ewAdCiQg/Halloween_Albums.html


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks! This is great!! Is Frankenstein Files missing track 1?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

georgekillian said:


> Thanks! This is great!! Is Frankenstein Files missing track 1?


Yeah, track 1 was called Frank N. Stein's Office and was just a spoken intro. Thr site that had each of the tracks for download had that one hidden somewhere on the site and I never could find it to download it, sorry.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Awesome!!!!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

No need to apologize! Thanks so much for all these great downloads!


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

Frankenstein Files Track 1 is at http://www.frankensteinfiles.com/songINTROs.html


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I don't have a clue how to get these. What do I do?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> Okay, I don't have a clue how to get these. What do I do?


Just click HERE and it will take you to the files I have uploaded to 4shared and then you can download the ones you want.


----------

